Ask HN: What Does a Customer Success Manager Do? - chirau
======
apohn
This depends heavily on the size of the customer success team. I used to work
at a place with only one customer success person who managed and tracked
content on an external facing community site (basically the combination of a
FAQ and Forum). For questions that were unanswered, they would request
somebody from the appropriate team (e.g. PreSales, Services, Tech Support,
Education, etc) to answer the question.

The plan was for that team to grow so they were also doing the following 1)
Developing tutorials and videos for frequently asked questions 2) Tips &
Tricks - blogs, tutorials, videos 3) Better Routing of customers to the right
group (e.g. tech support). Basically a second layer of defense after the
account executive. This was really important for new customers who didn't
understand the correct channel to reach out to for help. 4) Have scheduled
public sessions (e.g. 2 hour chat sessions) where customers could get tech
help, demos, etc. Typically this would involve one person from the customer
success team and one from some other team with more expertise in the
product(s).

On the one person team, the "manager" didn't manage any people. The managed
the customer questions and site. As the team grew, there was a plan to have
somebody who actually managed the team.

------
leahcim
They handle clients requests such as onboarding and customer support.

